# 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)



## oiisamiio (7. Februar 2017)

*4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*

Ich kenn mich langsam nicht mehr aus.

Der Vorteil von 4k besteht darin, dass das Bild schärfer ist also keine Treppchen Bildung mehr zu sehen ist? Ist das vergleichbar mit 8x Kantenglättung?

Was braucht mehr Leistung? 8x Kantenglättung oder 4k

Kantenglättung an sich hat teils mit Problemen wie z.B. Darstellungsfehler zu kämpfen.

Dafür kämpft 4k mit Ui Skalierung Problemen, grad bei älteren Spielen? Zudem verbrauchen 4k Monitore mehr Strom und es gibt keine >60Hz Monitore.

Sollte man 4k der Kantenglättung vorziehen, wenn ja warum?

Danke. Gruß, Sam


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*

Es kommt drauf an welche ART von Kantenglättung du verwendest.
8x MSAA in FullHD braucht wesentlich weniger Leistung als 4K, sieht aber auch schlechter aus. Noch "billiger" wäre FXAA als reiner Shadereffekt. Das beste wäre 2x2 OGSSAA - was technisch gesehen dasselbe wie 4K ist da hier 1:1 hochgesampled wird (da gibts auch keine Darstellungsfehler oder flimmern mehr - aber es braucht eben auch so viel leistung wie echtes 4K).

Was du am Ende machen willst ist dir überlassen, die besten Ergebnisse liefern dir echtes (natives) 4K oder eben OGSSAA ("Supersampling") in FullHD - das kostet eben auch entsprechend Performance. Wenn du die nicht hast musste "billigere" AA-Methoden wie eben MSAA, TXAA, FXAA usw benutzen.

Dass 4K Monitor mehr Strom verbrauchen ist übrigens ein Märchen. Ich hab nen 32 Zoll-4K TFT der 40W verbraucht - wie ein ähnlich großer FullHD auch. Klar gibts auch Geräte die 200+W weghauen... die sind dann eben entsprechend billiger...


----------



## oiisamiio (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*

Danke.

In Siege verwende ich 8x MSAA. War mir nicht klar, dass 4k optisch hochwertiger wiegt.


----------



## Xaphyr (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> [...] Ich hab nen 32 Zoll-4K TFT der 40W verbraucht - wie ein ähnlich großer FullHD auch. Klar gibts auch Geräte die 200+W weghauen... die sind dann eben entsprechend billiger...


Welchen hast du denn genau, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*

OGSSAA bekommst du aber auch nur hin wenn das Spiel von sich aus MSAA anbietet. Hat das nicht ist leider essig damit. Leider kann ich es es jetzt nicht mehr nutzen. In WQHD machen sich dabei die 4GB von meiner Fury doch negativ bemerkbar.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Welchen hast du denn genau, wenn ich fragen darf?



Einen EIZO FlexScan EV3237-BK, im Jahre 2014 für horrende 1800€ angeschafft in der Hoffnung dass er bis mindestens 2020 rennt.
Bisher: Alles gut. 

Und der verbraucht tatsächlich gemessen knappe 30W (habe die Helligkeit nicht voll aufgedreht). Bei 4K@60Hz.


----------



## wtfNow (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was du am Ende machen willst ist dir überlassen, die besten Ergebnisse liefern dir echtes (natives) 4K oder eben OGSSAA ("Supersampling") in FullHD...



Natives 4K würde ich schon deutlich vom 4K-Supersampling in FHD abgrenzen.
Hinzu kommen noch 4K Texturen die man auch erst mit einem entsprechenden Monitor sehen kann, siehe Halo Wars 2 oder BF1. Solche Spiele sind selten aber ändert sich langsam.
Meiner (gedimmt) verbraucht zwischen 20 und 30 Watt, ~450€ von LG.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*

Du befeuerst einen 4k Monitor mit einer RX 480?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*

Warum nicht? Früher hatte man maximal ne Ur-Titan oder GTX780Ti... da ist die RX480 schon deutlich schneller. 
4K mit mittleren Einstellungen (was eine 480er schaffen sollte) wäre mir meistens noch lieber bzw. der Mehrwert höher als FullHD auf Ultra. Es ist eben nicht ganz günstig, beides haben zu wollen (also 4K und Ultra und möglichst noch 60fps) - da geht auch ne TitanX-P bei 2 GHz mal in die Knie.

Nebenbei: Einen 4K-Monitor mit 1080p betreiben wenn die leistung nicht reicht für 4K geht. Andersrum wirds schwieriger...


----------



## Ion (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Früher hatte man maximal ne Ur-Titan oder GTX780Ti... da ist die RX480 schon deutlich schneller.



So ganz stimmt das aber auch nicht: Dishonored 2 im Technik-Test - Schleichen mit der neuen Void-Engine
Die 480 hat natürlich wegen ihres üppigen Speichers generell weniger Probleme mit der 4K Auflösung, wirklich schneller als eine 390, 780Ti oder 970 ist sie aber nicht.

Zum Thema Auflösung vs. AA: (Beispiel Nvidia)
Ich empfehle dir, mehrere AA-Modi zu vereinen. Du kannst z. B. einen FullHD TFT per DSR auf WQHD pimpen und dann per Reshade eine Prise SMAA hinzufügen. Im Spiel dann noch wahlweise MSAA und im Treiber MFAA aktivieren. So hättest du OGSSAA + SMAA + MSAA + MFAA 

Falls dir das zu viel ist, sry, wir sind hier halt so


----------



## wtfNow (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Du befeuerst einen 4k Monitor mit einer RX 480?



Ja, habe den Monitor "spontan" ende letzten Jahres gekauft war ein gutes Angebot, schon länger auf den geschielt
Und wie Alk erwähnt z.B. BF1 auf Mittel mit Ultra Texturen sieht immernoch besser aus als 1080p alles Ultra + AA.
Erreiche 60fps +/-10, die Schwankungen bügelt FreeSync ganz gut aus.
Jetzt dient die RX 480 also als Übergangskarte bis Vega(?) aber dafür reicht sie mir allemal.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*

Hehehe, verstehe.  ^^
Ich werde Ende des Monats auch auf 4k umsteigen und bis Vega mit meiner R9 390 ausharren müssen. 
Welchen Monitor hast du denn genau?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*



Ion schrieb:


> So ganz stimmt das aber auch nicht: Dishonored 2 im Technik-Test - Schleichen mit der neuen Void-Engine
> Die 480 hat natürlich wegen ihres üppigen Speichers generell weniger Probleme mit der 4K Auflösung, wirklich schneller als eine 390, 780Ti oder 970 ist sie aber nicht.


Ich hab die Werte nicht nachgesehen sondern hab nur grobe Vergleiche im Kopf... die sind RX480 ist grob so schnell wie ne GTX980, die ist ein Stück schneller als ne 780Ti. Plus 780Ti --> 3 GB, 480 --> 8GB, daher kam die These.

Aber dennoch, vom P/L her ist eine 480er wohl die günstigste Karte die man prinzipiell für 4K verwenden kann, wenn natürlich nicht in vollen Einstellungen. Klar ist ne 1070/80 stärker aber eben auch bedeutend teurer - und unter die performance einer 480 würde ich in 4K auch nicht wollen, dann sind die Abstriche zu groß (ok, die 470er ist ja nicht wirklich langsamer aber bei ner 460 ist denke ich nicht mehr viel drin).


----------



## Xaphyr (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*

In der Tat, die RX 460 ist das lahmste was in den letzten Jahren released wurde. Außer für E-Sport oder einen HTPC taugt die nicht viel, wobei ich für diese Szenarien eher die 1050(ti) nutzen würde.
Polaris fand ich an sich ja ganz nett, aber die Leistungssteigerung war schon... naja... die Preispolitik hats ausgeglichen, finde ich.

Aber ich schweife ab, dank euch sehe ich dem ganzen jetzt etwas entspannter entgegen, ich dachte schon dass ich dann mit meinem neuen Monitor erstmal meine Steambibliothek entstauben muß bis Vega kommt.


----------



## wtfNow (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hehehe, verstehe.  ^^
> Ich werde Ende des Monats auch auf 4k umsteigen und bis Vega mit meiner R9 390 ausharren müssen.
> Welchen Monitor hast du denn genau?



LG 27MU67-B, für glatte 400€ und ein paar Zerquetschte im Blitzangebot zugeschlagen, ist jeden Cent wert! Regulär war der sonst für ~450€ zu haben.
Es gibt auch einen Nachfolger (27UD68XXX). Mit schmalem Rahmen ist der zwar schick und modern hat aber meistens den Nachteil das solche zu starken Lichthöfen neigen, die aktuellen Bewertungen auf Amazon bestätigen meine Vermutung. Dafür hat der immerhin einen besseren Schwarzwert.
FreeSync/G-Sync empfinde ich bei 4K Monitoren als Pflicht. Ich muss "nur" über die 40fps Marke kommen und schon fühlt sich alles deutlich flüssiger als mit bsp. 39fps an. Man könnte sagen dass zusätzliche Grafikpower vorgegaukelt wird, sehr von Vorteil in der Preisklasse.


----------



## Duvar (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*

Ich hoffe ich werde mit dem Ding nicht auf die Schnauze fliegen^^
Könnte eventuell bissl zu groß sein (1m Sitzabstand) und ob es als PC Monitor was taugt wenn man keine schnellen shooter zockt?
Donnerstag bin ich schlauer... Hisense H43MEC3050 108 cm (43 Zoll) Fernseher (Ultra HD, Triple Tuner, Smart TV): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## Xaphyr (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*

Heiliger Strohsack, Duvar, du bist vollkommen irre... 
Ich hab mir gestern im Snogardstore in Frechen den AOC U3277PWQU geholt, konnte doch nicht bis Monatsende warten. 
Und was soll ich sagen, 32" ist mit 50-60cm Sitzabstand sowas von gigantomanisch... ist mir fast schon zu groß.
Aber ich Liebe 2160p! <3
Bin gespannt wie es dir ergeht. ^^


----------



## Duvar (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*

Sitze wenigstens bissl weiter weg^^
Ganz wohl fühle ich mich bei der ganzen Sache jedoch auch nicht, hinzu kommen noch Sorgen bzgl zB Inputlag.
Ist schließlich ein Fernseher, der als Monitor genutzt werden wird, no risk no fun sage ich mal 
Werde berichten...


----------



## blautemple (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*

Würde mich ehrlich gesagt wundern wenn du damit wirklich zufrieden bist. Wir reden hier von einem absoluten Einsteiger-Fernseher, da kannst du dich schon mal auf einen Input-Lag jenseits der 30ms einstellen und das merkt man dann schon sehr deutlich...


----------



## wobix (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich werde mit dem Ding nicht auf die Schnauze fliegen^^
> Könnte eventuell bissl zu groß sein (1m Sitzabstand) und ob es als PC Monitor was taugt wenn man keine schnellen shooter zockt?
> Donnerstag bin ich schlauer... Hisense H43MEC3050 108 cm (43 Zoll) Fernseher (Ultra HD, Triple Tuner, Smart TV): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video



Ich habe seit 2 Monaten einen 40" 4K Monitor und muss sagen, am Anfang dachte ich "oje, was hast du dir bei der Größe gedacht" und habe mich soweit weg gesetzt wie es mein Schreibtisch zulässt (ca. 100cm Auge <-> Monitor)
Nach einer Stunde zocken habe ich mich dabei erwischt, wie ich nach vorne gelehnt gezockt habe  (ca. 50cm Auge <-> Monitor)
Was soll ich sagen... echte Liebe 

Bei einem Fernseher kommt es natürlich darauf an, was für Spiele gespielt werden und wie viel Wert auf Farbechtheit gelegt wird.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*

Also in den ersten Stunden dachte ich, auf keinen Fall, der geht zurück. Dann habe ich mal gestern bissl gezockt und später noch paar Filme geschaut und plötzlich kann ich mich immer mehr mit dem Gerät anfreunden. Bei mir beträgt der Abstand rund 105-110cm. Games etc sehen einfach Hammer aus auf so einem riesen Teil. Hatte davor ja auch einen UHD Monitor (24"  ), ist schon ein kleiner Umstieg.
Das gute ist, wenn ich demnächst kein Bock mehr auf dieses Teil hab, kaufe ich mir halt einen Monitor und verfrachte dieses Teil dann an die Wand im Schlafzimmer, aber erstmal teste ich mal noch einige Tage. Werde den jedoch vermutlich behalten. Habe hier mal paar Bilder gemacht: Monitorsuche oder doch lieber TV?


----------



## Xaphyr (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*

Dein neuer hat deinen alten gefressen.


----------



## hauptmann25 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*

Tschuldigt den Necro, aber dachte mir ist besser wie einen neuen Thread aufzumachen um mehr oder weniger das selbe zu fragen.

Zwar geht es wieder darum ob 4K AA ersetzen kann vor allem was das Flimmern/Schimmern betrifft. Quelle meiner Bedenken dieses Video: YouTube
Da flimmerts selbst in 4k munter dahin. Deswegen jetzt meine Frage, zusätzliche Details, Texturqualität etc. mal vergessen und rein auf ein absolut ruhiges Bild gesehen was ist die effizienteste/billigste Variante? (Ergo keine von 8K auf 4k downsamplen antworten bitte )


----------



## HisN (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*

Es gibt natürlich auch in 4K immer noch Games die Flimmern, klassisch ist das meistens die Vegetation (weiß nocht ob das einfach nur an den verwendeten Alpha-Texturen liegt, das is ja meistens nicht so viel Geometrie) oder Shader-Flimmern.
Allerdings habe ich beim Umstieg von 2560x1600 auf 4K vor drei Jahren gemerkt, das Games die z.b. gar kein Anti-Aliasing beherrschen (wie z.b. GTA4), die auf 2560x1600 so vor sich hingezappelt haben, auf 4K dann all diese negativen Eigenschaften verlieren und problemlos ansehbar werden.

Kommt also auch hier immer wieder auf die verwendete Software an.
Ich würde das jetzt nicht auf das Anti-Aliasing reduzieren. Das bringt keine Punkte. Am Ende hast Du nun mal in kleiner Auflösung größere Klötzchen die zum flimmern neigen, egal was Du anstellst.
Ein FHD-Aufgelöstes Bild wird nicht plötzlich auf wunderbare Weise schön, nur weil Du DSR auf 8K betreibst. Es bleibt weiterhin "nur" ein FHD-Bild.


----------



## sethdiabolos (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich werde mit dem Ding nicht auf die Schnauze fliegen^^
> Könnte eventuell bissl zu groß sein (1m Sitzabstand) und ob es als PC Monitor was taugt wenn man keine schnellen shooter zockt?
> Donnerstag bin ich schlauer... Hisense H43MEC3050 108 cm (43 Zoll) Fernseher (Ultra HD, Triple Tuner, Smart TV): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video



Das Problem dürften die Optionen für Bildverbesserungen sein, die das Lesen von Inhalten auf einem Fernseher meistens  schwer machen. 
Auch müsstest Du eigentlich den Fernseher in den Schreibtisch versenken oder zumindest ohne Standfüße nutzen, da er sonst zu hoch ist und Du bei mehr als der Hälfte der Monitorfläche nach oben schauen musst. 
Du kannst ja mal angeben, wie der Fernseher als Monitorersatz ist.

Edit: Gerade das Alter des Beitrags gelesen...-.-


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: 4k vs AntiAliasing (Kantenglättung)*

Naja, kann ja mal passieren. Ich wüsste aber auch gerne wie das Ganze bei Duvi letztendlich weitergegangen ist...


----------

